# Planning my own fashion show??



## BeautifullyMADE (Feb 3, 2008)

okay so i've thought of another great idea, only i feel really good about this one and i'm so excited that i couldn't just keep it to myself. I want to host my own local fashion show. Something on the couture level, or high fashion like; i think it would be way different for something to happen like that in my city.

Of course i know nothing about planning an event like this, so i just wanted some suggestions as to how to make the show one everyone will never stop talking about.

So far I've come up up with this outline:

*Models*

*Location*

*Music*

*Hair/Makeup*

*Clothing*

*Refreshments*

*Entertainment*

and of course *Theme*

Since I'm just starting off, I think I would have to ask for alot of volunteers or help to start off with. (e.g. hair stylists, clothing stores) That may be the hardest part. Got any ideas how I could raise money to help fund the show? or just some imput on my idea would be helpful!

Thanks for reading and I can't wait to read your suggestions!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 3, 2008)

first of all, I think that organising your own fashion show will be quite an undertaking, not to mention quite expensive.

I think the best way to get those volunteers on side would be to make the show a fundraiser for some kind of charity. Then you can ask local businesses and clothing stores, etc, to donate their time as their contribution to your chosen charity.

I can't think of any other helpful suggestions but I'm sure some of the ladies and gents on this board might have experience in that area and be able to offer you some good tips.


----------



## SewAmazing (Feb 4, 2008)

Learn to barter. If you don't have money to pay models or hairstylists, you may have to give them garments. Get a good DJ and chose great music for your show. You have to set a good theme, get tickets printed, but most importantly get them sold!! The nice thing about using amateur models is that they work hard, and because they are excited about being in a show, they sell the 10 or more tickets apiece that you may give them. Venues can be quite expensive so look around. Where I live, I've attended fashion shows everywhere from the Zoo, to local museums, and botanical gardens. Be creative, but thrifty when it comes to the venue you choose to have your show in.


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Feb 5, 2008)

wow that idea about the shows being held at the zoo and stuff is genius!




I do have a pretty good idea where i want to hold the show only thing would be is the money. May i ask exactly what is barter? I'm sort of clueless.

thanks!


----------



## bellagia (Feb 5, 2008)

See how much it would be to set up a fashion show at a hotel or maybe a school theatre.

Just remember besides what you mentioned, you will need a stage, rooms for the models to change in, lighting, etc. Getting volunteers is the easy part, obviously it's a lot of work but easy none the less. As for the clothing, go to a fashion design school. I'm sure a lot of the people in their have great designs of their own and are looking for ways to get started also. They may be able to provide with clothing of their own for the show or even help out with fundraisers. It would definitely be a task taking it all on your own.

You can always try to find yourself a sponsor to help fund the event.


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Feb 6, 2008)

for the location, if you have a friend that owns a place big enough or works at a place big enough find out if they could hook you up, or if you can rent some place for a few hours.

As for hair and make up my best advice is go to a cosmotology school. the students at reputable schools know a whole lot, and can do hair. and would prob love the oportunity to do hair and make up. you could offer to let them take pictures of the styles they create and to put it on there resume.

models... if you cant afford to pay the models, maybe you can give them some of the clothes as compinsation. i would just make sure to make how they will be compensated clear form the begining

For entertainment maybe one of your friends is into dj-ing you could hav them help with entertainment, and be the MC

Clothes are hard to get for no money, unless you are doing this to raise money for a cuase if that is the case start with the foot work to see if diffrent companies will donate clothes. you may also be able to get highend stores to lend you there clothes.

and lastly for refreshments, can you cook? if not go to the food store and get premade stuff or get it catered.

oh and barter esentialy means to trade, with out money. so shewas sugesting, in order to get the models you should give them garment if you cant pay them.

so they are trading you there time and looks for your clothing.

one really big posative about this is you will mostly get models who really like your clothes, and that will really show when they are walking the runway


----------

